# Antivirus better than Avira ?



## anderson16 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yesterday i have a problem with my computer. When start,after Windows logo loading, computer was shutting down automatically. Somebody reinstall my windows and now is running ok. Do you think could be a virus ? I am using avira antivir and do not show me any suspicious activity before. Can you recommend another antivirus program? Is better to use two in the same time?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can try avg or avast, both are free. One thing to remember, most free antiviruse have limitations, they may not scan downloads or emails so its easy to get a virus if you do not follow normal security practices. 

IMO, you should never have two antiviruses installed at the same time. If you need a second opinion, use one of the free online scans such as housecall.


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

You can have two antivirus programs installed, but only one should be running in real time. The other can be used for manually scanning, since no two antivirus programs are exactly alike and one may miss something the other would not. The real time antivirus should be disabled before scanning with the second one.

I've used AntiVir Free for years. While it does not have real time scanning of emails and downloads, there are ways around that. A suspicious email can be saved to the desktop and manually scanned with right click. Same with downloads before using/opening them.

But even if you don't manually scan that way, AntiVir's real time protection will still work if you try to click-run anything harmful, regardless of pre-scanning it or where it's at, ie in your Inbox.


----------



## raju.techguy (May 1, 2008)

hello anderson16. I strongly recommended antivirus is: kaspersky internet security V7.0.1.325. It gives highly protechtion. one tip - dont use 2 antivirus programs. bcaz your system works very slow. use kaspersky in active always. another antivirus ESET NOD 32 is second antivirus, but turn of nod32 anti virus. 
then u can try spyware doctor 5.5.0.212 for destroyed spywares.


----------

